# Will different Tetras school together?



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I was wondering if I could put serpae tetras and other types such as black neon or lemon tetras together, but i only want to do it if they'll all school together. Does anyonw have a tank with this configuration that can tell me if they'll get along and school? 

Thanks


----------



## Araxen (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't tried it personally but it might work. I have 1 neon in my tank atm and he schools with the 6 Rasbora's I have. I was surprised to see him do it!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Some types of tetras will. Others will not. In order to really enjoy the schooling effect though you need a larger tank. In small tanks they feel secure enough where they can be at either end of the tank and still feel part of the school. In my 10s and 20s I dont notice it but in my 55s you can really start to see the schooling nature of fish.


----------



## savo318 (Aug 15, 2006)

i have neons, 2 flame teras, and now some silver tipped tetras, and whereas they dont spend all the time together, they do keep coming together to make a big shoal and then they swin together for a bit, looks really impressive


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

The only inter-species schooling I have seen is Rummy Nose Tetras and Neons.
I've seen some White Clouds attempt, but the Neons ignore them. White Clouds will also attempt to hang out with Danios, until the Danios wear them out. White Clouds are extremely social. Neons on the other hand are very timid. They will spend too much tiome hiding if the fish are significantly larger or their school is smaller than others. Neons need to dominate a tank, or it is a waste IMHO.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

IME, Neons, glowlights, cardinals, will all shoal together. 
I wouldn't mix sepraes with other tetras as they'll give them a rough time.
However, in a large tank it looks even better to have lots of different shoals of fish.
For example in a 100g tank you could have:
10 cardinals: middle
10 harelquins: middle/top
10 penguins tetras: middle/top
10 hatchets: top
10 glass cats: all levels during the day.
10 red phantoms: bottom
And one big fish to re-enforce the schooling instinct, e.g. a red-tailed black shark.


----------

